# 660sp I may change



## jako999 (Oct 19, 2006)

8O Well thanks for all that I may change for a 3.0 but I have to say the low profile 2.3 I drove was very good flew up to 80 and held it well, the 2.3 is more powerfull then the old 2.8 by 3 bhp and the 6 speed box is also very good but as im going to put a bike in the boot you could be rite and as you said I will get more bake for it.
Thanks again


Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body; but rather to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming: 
"WOW...WHAT A RIDE!!!" :lol:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Matron, *MATRON* ... Jacko's out of bed again!


----------

